# Hello from Holland!



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm Marjolijn, a 24 year old vet-student from Holland. I've been breeding mice for about 3 year now and looking for some new blood outside my country. I breed tans in black, chocolat, champagne, dove and I'm currently focusing on blue tan, trying to get them up to standard to show them. I also breed longhaired mice, one of a very little few breeders in Holland.

I'm looking forward to spending some time on this forum!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi there,I think somewhere on this forum somebody posted a picture of a mouse they owned and it was a long haired blue tan,can't remember who it was though.Welcome anyway.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Howdy!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

welcome. where abouts in holland are you from?


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

I live in Arkel, a smalle village in Zuid-Holland, about 30 min drive from Rotterdam.


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool! I studied in Utrecht for three months, loved it! Welcome again


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

sarahc said:


> hi there,I think somewhere on this forum somebody posted a picture of a mouse they owned and it was a long haired blue tan,can't remember who it was though.Welcome anyway.


I dunno if you ment me Sarahc, but I have a Longhaired Blue & Tan,

Anyways Welcome Marjolijn ^_^


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

mystery solved then.It was a very attractive mouse.


----------



## Marjolijn (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya.....................


----------

